

More on Sparrow and talent acquisitions - LVB
http://www.marco.org/2012/07/21/followup-talent-acquisitions

======
Caligula
Nothing new of value in this post. It seems a rehash of his last post.

~~~
ivarkotnik
Well, with ads on the blog one better be milking it for every drop there is.

I've stopped taking any HN-linked blog seriously if they have ads on them,
because it's hard to decide if they are serious with their opinion/stance or
just baiting to get impressions.

~~~
spacestation
spot on.

